# Lets learn how to make titanium nails and dabbers!



## researchkitty (Dec 4, 2011)

OH NO. I want to make my own titanium nails and dabbers and a few other random parts.

I've never used a metal lathe before. I've no experience. No friends know them. Just me. This will be fun.  Once the lathe part is learned, the mill comes next..........


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats awesome, I would love to learn machining myself, however some of the sickest shit Iv ever seen is lathe accidents...


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 5, 2011)

Have any of you guys seen the K.O ti nail? No globe needed. 
http://www.abcamps.com/


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Have any of you guys seen the K.O ti nail? No globe needed.
> http://www.abcamps.com/


Hrm, weird............. Looks like the "I dont have a mill so lets just turn and drill this chunk of titanium" nails, but I can see how they'd work, but still wonder a bit if they are airy or good? He sells em on eBay for $30 a pop.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Thats awesome, I would love to learn machining myself, however some of the sickest shit Iv ever seen is lathe accidents...


...farm PTOs - bad fckn news those things can be.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah i work with tractors a lot, stay away from that shit!!!
Anyhow, i did not realize Harbor Freight carried a lathe, how much did you pay for that? (assuming HF since its a central machinery) I would love to have a small one for a while, probably going to end up with a big one eventually so some practice on a small one would be great!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 5, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Hrm, weird............. Looks like the "I dont have a mill so lets just turn and drill this chunk of titanium" nails, but I can see how they'd work, but still wonder a bit if they are airy or good? He sells em on eBay for $30 a pop.


 Reasonable enough price for someone that dabs a lot to take a chance on it and then give us a review.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2011)

I am not a machinist, don't play one on TV or have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express ... but i have been told by an actual one that titanium is an absolute bitch to machine. It's "chewy" as opposed to "free-cutting", and it has a way of ruining cutting tools, including carbide. I half-remember talk of special cutting fluids containing iodine. I said it before and I'll say it again ... tantalum!!! cn


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Yeah i work with tractors a lot, stay away from that shit!!!
> Anyhow, i did not realize Harbor Freight carried a lathe, how much did you pay for that? (assuming HF since its a central machinery) I would love to have a small one for a while, probably going to end up with a big one eventually so some practice on a small one would be great!


They carry a few, actually! Mine is this one:

http://www.harborfreight.com/7-inch-x-10-inch-precision-mini-lathe-93212.html

Its $599, but $499 on sale right now new, use your 20% off single item coupon if you have it too!  About another $150 in accessories and tips too........




cannabineer said:


> I am not a machinist, don't play one on TV or have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express ... but i have been told by an actual one that titanium is an absolute bitch to machine. It's "chewy" as opposed to "free-cutting", and it has a way of ruining cutting tools, including carbide. I half-remember talk of special cutting fluids containing iodine. I said it before and I'll say it again ... tantalum!!! cn


This is very true! However, thankfully (I'm TOLD but have no experience yet) that Titanium Grade 2 turns a little tougher than aluminum, but not anywhere near as difficult as the titanium most other people use. Grade 2 thankfully is softest of all the grades. I'm told to work it around 600rpm cur cutting and be generous with my WD-40. 

I've ordered some aluminum and titanium stock........... Some will be here tomorrow some the next day....


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 5, 2011)

Aluminum is one of the easiest materials to machine, titanium however is the complete opposite because it is one of the toughest materials to machine. You may want to purchase some cutting fluid specifically geared for titanium, try MSC or Production tool they will carry all the proper fluids. I cant remember if titanium cuts better using carbide or high speed steel, you may want to confirm this before you buy your cutting tools, they can get pretty expensive. MSC and Production tool also carry all the cutting tools you'll need as well.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Carbide, sharp tips.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Some new tools and accessories, including the carbide tips needed for titanium, and then a little aluminum that we shaved down to see if it even works.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 5, 2011)

I am subbed up for this, can't wait to see what you learn, save us all some effort!


----------



## WIGGIM (Dec 5, 2011)

Dude I hate to say this but that cut is bad. I run a lathe at work a lot, I'm a millwright by trade. If I was you I would get a few manuals and the machinest handbook, start with brass it is super nice to work with, and tool steel it's nice and cheap, I can check a few of my chart numbers for you if you like.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2011)

WIGGIM said:


> Dude I hate to say this but that cut is bad. I run a lathe at work a lot, I'm a millwright by trade. If I was you I would get a few manuals and the machinest handbook, start with brass it is super nice to work with, and tool steel it's nice and cheap, I can check a few of my chart numbers for you if you like.


I know the cut is bad. I've never used a lathe in my life.  All I did is watch some chips flake off and said "Yup, it works!". Now (and forever) is when I learn how to properly use it. 

Did you make a masterpiece the first cut?


----------



## WIGGIM (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope I didn't . I didn't want to sound like a ass man so sorry if it sounded like that.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Its all good Wiggim, glad that we got it out of the way early in the thread <G> I'm game for ANY and ALL tips that help, thats for sure!!! Thanks for any help you can provide.....

With that, here's a few things I found so far to help me learn the basics:

[youtube]7MUxivrx_MU[/youtube]
[youtube]2su0LzXnDoM[/youtube]
[youtube]ReeRv4iAEEo[/youtube]

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5559634/Lathe_Learnin_-_Complete_5_DVD_Set_-_ISO-KnifemakerC

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5968602/AGI_Lathe_-_Darrell_Holland_-_4_DVD_Set_-_KnifemakerC_-_ISOs


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 6, 2011)

DO NOT WEAR GLOVES WHILE OPERATING A LATHE. I have seen people rip the skin off of entire fingers and hands from wearing simple cloth gloves when running machinery.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 6, 2011)

cleverpiggy said:


> DO NOT WEAR GLOVES WHILE OPERATING A LATHE. I have seen people rip the skin off of entire fingers and hands from wearing simple cloth gloves when running machinery.


Thanks!


----------



## WIGGIM (Dec 7, 2011)

Not just gloves but any watches/rings hoodies,loose clothes etc... I'm trying to find my books from school for a few of the basic stuff


----------



## WIGGIM (Dec 7, 2011)

And don't use WD40/penetrating oil to spray down the bed when your done, it dries really sticky and if you finish your work with a file or emery clothe it may cause problems. That stuff is like sand. Any 30 weight oil works awesome( it's what I use). What assories did you get with your lathe?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 7, 2011)

Planned to spend tonight working on the lathe, ended up waiting at the vet's for 3 hours for a dog to get stitches in his eye. Little bastards like to fight!

Spent a couple hours tonight setting up the tool heads and figuring out what other "stuff" I need.

Made part of an aluminum nail (obviously, not for use, the aluminum would be the very very wrong material for lighting on fire ), but found I need to get a wheel to make some tools as the ones come with it arent even sharpened. There's a place called LittleMachineShop.com that sells pre-ground ones for a few dollars each, also need a parting tool and a few other small things.

Learned a lot today, tomorrow the aluminum and titanium grade 2h stock comes in tomorrow!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2011)

I wish I had as much time as you guys....


Just picking up machining... and glass blowing....  wow..

Most I've done is just "pick up growing"


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I wish I had as much time as you guys....
> 
> 
> Just picking up machining... and glass blowing....  wow..
> ...


Thats how I started, too.  You'll graduate in time, too! 







Yay! Titanium is here! Grade 2.


----------



## jdro (Dec 8, 2011)

Amazing. You know im pulling up a chair on this one.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 9, 2011)

Is that titanium expensive?


----------



## WIGGIM (Dec 9, 2011)

just watched your videos, its looking like your gettin the hang of it dude. im impressed a lot of ppl that are new to running one that i have worked with dont seem to grasp it like you have. keep up the goo work


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 9, 2011)

wheres your videos of you doing it? what am i missing? i seen the h.f. instructional videos


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 9, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Is that titanium expensive?


It's about $30 for a 12" long rod 1/2" in diameter. Shits very expensive. 



WIGGIM said:


> just watched your videos, its looking like your gettin the hang of it dude. im impressed a lot of ppl that are new to running one that i have worked with dont seem to grasp it like you have. keep up the goo work


Those werent me............. BUt thanks


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 9, 2011)

Tooling on these lathes is pretty unique to learn. Apparently the bits you buy in stores to cut the metal with, even though they are carbide tipped and look sharp to start, need to be ground and sharpened before using on a lathe. You use different tools for facing, making tapers, making shoulders, cutting off, threading, etc.... Each tool post holds four tools as long as the tools go in the same direction on the holder. Now I have two tool posts with the proper tools on them, ground sharp as shit and ready to go. I used a tin snipper and a mountain dew can for shims by recommendation of LittleMachineShop.com (<---- Awesome ppl & site) and spent a few hours getting everything perfect.

Everything is centered, ready to cut.

Even though the titanium is here, I want to work on making dabbers and dabber stands before working on the nails themselves. They are much easier to learn on and shape. I've got a few notebook pages full of ideas for new nail designs that I think would be real fun. Tomorrow a pile of aluminum arrives, and I'll be working on that in the afternoon.

Here's the tooling all set and level and sharp ready to cut......


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd love some cheap dabbers...

I love my HE dabber but they retail $20.... But I still bought a spare to keep in the drawer in case I loose my main .


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 10, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'd love some cheap dabbers...
> 
> I love my HE dabber but they retail $20.... But I still bought a spare to keep in the drawer in case I loose my main .


HE is the best product on the market right now. I do, however, dislike their dabbers. Its tiny, 3 inches long. I lose it all the time. Its also too thin and tends to bend at the tip, and bending titanium isnt recommended, bending it back has a good chance of breaking them. For the 1/8" stock they need for the dabbers, they should be 5 inches long. Its OK, mine will be.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 11, 2011)

So when this is all up and running how much will you be charging for complete oil set ups? I have a bong and a bunch of oil (ran a couple more batches) but no nail, dome, whatever else there is to an oil rig...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> So when this is all up and running how much will you be charging for complete oil set ups? I have a bong and a bunch of oil (ran a couple more batches) but no nail, dome, whatever else there is to an oil rig...


No clue! I wouldnt expect anything from me titanium-wise for a few weeks though, theres a lot to learn.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 12, 2011)

cleverpiggy said:


> DO NOT WEAR GLOVES WHILE OPERATING A LATHE. I have seen people rip the skin off of entire fingers and hands from wearing simple cloth gloves when running machinery.


Yep. It will happen so fast you will have time to see the inner workings of your hand before it starts to bleed. Don't fret, you'll probably pass out soon afterwards though  

I'd add ponytails, necklaces, long sleeves, hell a shirt tail can cause you to have a bad day at the lathe. 

Might suggest adding a foot pedal switch. One that you must stand on to allow the motor to run.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see how this goes!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

First titanium dabber and aluminum stand..... Gettin there!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome! That didn't take long!!


----------



## jdro (Dec 12, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> First titanium dabber and aluminum stand..... Gettin there!


I like. Sold.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats just the first one! Wait till I learn to cut em nicer and really polish cut them too. 

By the way -- the titanium dabber is real rough -- the dabber stock I ordered is the wrong grade, grade 5, which cuts like steel. Grade 2 is what titanium we use for oil, since its the purest grade with the best heat properties available. The stands most likely will be all in aluminum, with an aluminum dabber or titanium dabber, and I'd like to get a multi-dabber stand one to hold the dabber one for a shovel for scraping dishes etc..........

Ok back to the lathe....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2011)

Those carbide cutters are expensive as u probably figured out LOL.
When your cutting with a carbide always pull it away from the cut before you stop the machine if you don't you'll break it every time..
When you do break your carbide or it just needs sharpening you'll need to buy a pedestal grinder and a Aluminum Oxide Grinding wheel, their Green in color.
You can only use it on carbide, steel will tear it up... Use a grey grinding wheel for you other grinding and High Speed Steel cutters.
The Navy has a good training manual called Machinery Repairman 3 ask a recruiter they might get you 1.
Get some real cutting oil and ventilate the fumes are bad for you, WD40,motor oil etc. don't use it's not made for cutting steel.
Use a acid brush and 1/2 soda can for your cutting oil.
If you have any Q's ask.
Finally something I can really help with...
To bad you didn't live down the street....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Dec 16, 2011)

Now you need one of these babies so you can start cranking out production!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 16, 2011)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Now you need one of these babies so you can start cranking out production!


I just ordered one of those!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Those carbide cutters are expensive as u probably figured out LOL.
> When your cutting with a carbide always pull it away from the cut before you stop the machine if you don't you'll break it every time..
> When you do break your carbide or it just needs sharpening you'll need to buy a pedestal grinder and a Aluminum Oxide Grinding wheel, their Green in color.
> You can only use it on carbide, steel will tear it up... Use a grey grinding wheel for you other grinding and High Speed Steel cutters.
> ...



Thanks for the tips! 

I picked up a grinding/polishing wheel combo, it has an orange pad yet it is labeled as Aluminum Oxide........ From Littlemachineshop.com I had ordered a set of pre-ground tool bits so they are plenty sharp already. Thankfully, this gave me a template on sharpening the non-ground bits............ Also sharpened the unsharpened cutoff blade and gave it a slight 5 degree taper on the left so it kicks off the parted metal on the right then continues and faces the left side saving a step.........

tubalcain videos on YouTube are real helpful, youtube search "tubalcain machine shop tips"

I misplaced the screw that holds the tool head onto the lathe, so I cant work till I find it. It'll show up, but god damn the glass studio is looking cleaner every time I look for it


----------



## dbkick (Dec 17, 2011)

http://nhregister.com/articles/2011/04/13/news/doc4da58c22c4b1f135149346.txt
Just goes to show you , no matter how smart you are if you lack common sense around dangerous machinery you're gonna get hurt.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2011)

I've ran a lathemfor 20+ years and I still have all 10 of my fingers..


----------



## dbkick (Dec 17, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I've ran a lathemfor 20+ years and I still have all 10 of my fingers..


I've worked in sheet metal fab for the same and still have all mine, got a few scars though. the article above was about long flowing hair though I believe.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2011)

still can't type worth a shit


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2011)

The "green" wheels are silicon carbide ... they are hard enough to grind tungsten carbide, but ime the grains are glass-brittle. They're best used with a light touch. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2011)

dbkick said:


> I've worked in sheet metal fab for the same and still have all mine, got a few scars though. the article above was about long flowing hair though I believe.


Sheet metal has ripped me up!!! Blood all over the floor panic the boss kinda bad lol!
Long hair should be pulled back and put in a way that it won't fall into the chuck like a hair net..


----------



## fishwhistle (Dec 17, 2011)

this thread would be much more interesting if it had more pics of you running that lathe in your underwear...


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't want to see HIM in HIS underwear. That would make me unsubscribe....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd have to poke out my eyes..


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2011)

I could do it, for a price. I take PayPal.  Would you like me in just undies or can I wear my wife beater too?


----------



## jdro (Dec 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I could do it, for a price. I take PayPal.  Would you like me in just undies or can I wear my wife beater too?


Ill pay to stop it from happening.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey look what I made....... Mine's the shiny one of course, not the heavily used one.  Its aluminum, rather than Titanium, for practice first....


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow. Talk about learning quickly. I'd say that is dead on. So how much are the titanium versions going to cost? I'll order one of the early less expensive beta versions


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2011)

how are you going to do the slot??


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 20, 2011)

Shit yeah!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 20, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Wow. Talk about learning quickly. I'd say that is dead on. So how much are the titanium versions going to cost? I'll order one of the early less expensive beta versions


Thanks! A one foot section of the titanium is about $36 after delivery.



dirtsurfr said:


> how are you going to do the slot??


If by the slot you mean the center of the nail so air goes through instead of being trapped by the solid mass in the center now, good eyes!  I'll be getting the mill attachment for the lathe just for them. It isnt a true mill that attaches, but its perfect for the size of the holes I need to get in there...........


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 20, 2011)

As a 25 year machinist you ain't going to cut titanium on that lathe. Maybe some 6061/T6.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 20, 2011)

I figured you would just drill them later.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 20, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> As a 25 year machinist you ain't going to cut titanium on that lathe. Maybe some 6061/T6.



So what should I do with the ti nail thats half done right now or the few dabbers out of ti that are sitting here too?

Did you know grade 2 titanium isnt the same as grade 5 titanium cutting? Totally different materials.......... Maybe your confusing the two? G2-ti cuts pretty similar to the 6061 AL, the G5-ti (which I have a few rounds of) cuts more like steel.

Thoughts?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 20, 2011)

Keep on keeping on. I need an 18m nail. Guess ill wait for you. I got a 14 I can use till ur ready..


----------



## jdro (Dec 20, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> As a 25 year machinist you ain't going to cut titanium on that lathe. Maybe some 6061/T6.


This is what drives me crazy about this site. Why cant things be respectable and constructive? CEEJR I respect your profession and I do not know you, but I mean damn way to come off as an asshole.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2011)

I never worried too much about how hard some products were to cut on a lathe
if it was hard I slowed the machine down or switched cutters, I have HS Steel, Cobalt and Carbide.
So sad I have all these tools and mics. and noone to teach, I might be able to help so if you ever have a question feel free to ask..


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks dirt, I appreciate your help via PM already, as well as in this thread too.........

Had a lot to do with the misses over the last few days, and tonight spent some more time on the lathe.....



















Black one is the Highly Educated one. The shiny one is mine.

Oh yea, I can make the HE style too, but I just thought it to be a little boring..... I liked the tapering at the top better.

Had to learn a few new tricks on setting up the compound to cut the angles, and if you notice on the tapered dabber holder the cuts go in three sizes tapering upward......... Here's a neat pic of some of them all together.......

Thanks!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 23, 2011)

Some more................. Kinda like spoons, nothing ever looks the same..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 23, 2011)

Some ones having fun.........


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Dec 26, 2011)

Kittyyyyyy. I need some Ti rings for me and the girl. Think you can make it happen? haha


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 26, 2011)

PussymOneyWeed said:


> Kittyyyyyy. I need some Ti rings for me and the girl. Think you can make it happen? haha
> View attachment 1956194


Those things sell for so cheap! I'm sure you'd find a better one somewhere else   (Plus I dont know how to make em!)


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

You have those nails up and running yet? I've been in desperate need of an oil kit - nail/dome/whatever you call the angled piece that connects it to the bong, and really am not looking forward to spending $200 locally on a poorly made plain clear one.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> You have those nails up and running yet? I've been in desperate need of an oil kit - nail/dome/whatever you call the angled piece that connects it to the bong, and really am not looking forward to spending $200 locally on a poorly made plain clear one.



I can help on some stuff, but no titanium nails yet! Been out of town with the holidays and all that jazz.............. What I can help with is the oil dome, a dabber, and dabber stand. The angled piece is called an adapter, yours would be a "1Xmm to 1Xmm 45" where the X's is 14 or 19mm for whatever size you need........... In the mean time we can do glass nails, or quartz nails (i finally have quartz in stock), titanium nails in a week or two....................


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Kitty there is 1 thing I haven't told you for safty.
NEVER leave tha chuck wrench in the chuck, if you
forget to take it out and start the machine it could take your head right off..
I always keep my hand on it till I'm done doing what I was doing..


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey Kitty there is 1 thing I haven't told you for safty.
> NEVER leave tha chuck wrench in the chuck, if you
> forget to take it out and start the machine it could take your head right off..
> I always keep my hand on it till I'm done doing what I was doing..



Thanks! Luckily there's a plastic cover above it (post #1), and it has a safety built in where it wont start unless that cover is closed. The chuck key wouldnt allow it to close if it was inserted (thankfully!). Yet I find it strange, a lot of people say they disabled it and removed it, why would they even do that is beyond me so far!!

Today I plan to make a bunch of oil rigs and then some dabber stands before buying the milling attachment to finish the nails up.......... The dabber stands are great practice each time and gives me a good feel for things so far..............


----------



## WIGGIM (Jan 1, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey Kitty there is 1 thing I haven't told you for safty.
> NEVER leave tha chuck wrench in the chuck, if you
> forget to take it out and start the machine it could take your head right off..
> I always keep my hand on it till I'm done doing what I was doing..



I learned this the hard way, and I didn't leave the wrench in the machine, luckily it didnt hit me or anyone else, my tool box wasn't so lucky though


----------



## WIGGIM (Jan 1, 2012)

Ppl disable or remove them if they regularly do work close to the chuck or there like me and hate them lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2012)

yep their a pain. they also keep oil from flying in your face.
Rookies take em off pros. learn to work with them.
Speeking of tool boxes mine is very special. it has
my Grand fathers name my Dads name and now Mine on it,
too bad I'm the last of the famlie to be a Machinst......


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 1, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> yep their a pain. they also keep oil from flying in your face.
> Rookies take em off pros. learn to work with them.
> Speeking of tool boxes mine is very special. it has
> my Grand fathers name my Dads name and now Mine on it,
> too bad I'm the last of the famlie to be a Machinst......



AMENDMENT TO THE LAST WILL OF "dirtsurfr" (real name to be appended later)

I hereby adopt researchkitty, and leave them my toolbox, of which they shall engrave their names and hand it down, through generation, to generation, until eternity.....

SIGNED
________________

Thanks!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2012)

OK But doe's that mean I have to adopt you??
If you find yourself comming to California you can stop by and see it, maybe I should get a picture
of it but that means I'd have to get off my ass. LOL!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice stands! HE sells their shit for $30.. crazy... $10 less than a dabber!

I'm glad your doing discount titanium! 


And Dankshizzle were you actually serious about buying that giant machine? I can't take your word too lightly!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 2, 2012)

Im too busy to start another hobby. I'll let kitty have this one. I just want a job if they become popular


----------



## WIGGIM (Jan 3, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> yep their a pain. they also keep oil from flying in your face.
> Rookies take em off pros. learn to work with them.
> Speeking of tool boxes mine is very special. it has
> my Grand fathers name my Dads name and now Mine on it,
> too bad I'm the last of the famlie to be a Machinst......




Ouch I got called a rookie...lol 

Wouls love to see the tools box though, something past down like that is bond to have some stories


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 4, 2012)

Na your not. My bad! You have all your fingers right? Hooked a file in a chuck 1 time and
came close to lossing mine. I can't belive how many times I wished I had a shield
like that, fricking cutting oil burns when you get it in your eyes...
But when you have 50 pounds of iron your trying to chuck up they can be a pain.


----------



## WIGGIM (Jan 6, 2012)

It's all good bud lol

I know what you mean though 
Smallest lathe we have at work is 14X40 our other lathe has a 32 inch swing and is about 8 1/2 foot long bed 


How did you hook the file? Glad to hear you didn't lose it though


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 9, 2012)

This is cool. I know I use to turn out all kinds of pipes when I was a kid in metal shop. Seen a friend, even if he was lame, get a nice patch of hair pulled out on a laythe. But you got a fun piece of equiptment there. No you got a back up trade, JK. Machinists are a very skilled job but you can sure have alot of fun playing like you are one. I know I'm a old school and at the risk of sounding dumber than I am, without spell check, but whats a nail do. I see them and know they are for oil's I think but I've never be around one. Anyone know a vid that might show me a break down? Thanks. And nice thread Keepem Green


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 9, 2012)

northcalwood said:


> This is cool. I know I use to turn out all kinds of pipes when I was a kid in metal shop. Seen a friend, even if he was lame, get a nice patch of hair pulled out on a laythe. But you got a fun piece of equiptment there. No you got a back up trade, JK. Machinists are a very skilled job but you can sure have alot of fun playing like you are one. I know I'm a old school and at the risk of sounding dumber than I am, without spell check, but whats a nail do. I see them and know they are for oil's I think but I've never be around one. Anyone know a vid that might show me a break down? Thanks. And nice thread Keepem Green



The nails sit inside a vapor globe/oil dome and you drop your oil on it.  youtube: "oil rip" and you'll see a couple of people who know how to smoke


----------



## 0calli (Jan 9, 2012)

wana see what a lathe can do to even pros that know what they are doing ........all be it its an industrial one still that small one can do some serious damage or death no prob check this acident play by play to this poor poor dude !!!! http://www.lildobe.net/gallery2/v/Disasters/indacc/Lathe_Accident/


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2012)

grooooooooooooooooossss


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 30, 2012)

rzza said:


> grooooooooooooooooossss


LOL!!! You looked!!


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 9, 2012)

So is there any progress on this? I think what you have so far is cool, I'm strapped in for the ride.



0calli said:


> wana see what a lathe can do to even pros that know what they are doing ........all be it its an industrial one still that small one can do some serious damage or death no prob check this acident play by play to this poor poor dude !!!! http://www.lildobe.net/gallery2/v/Disasters/indacc/Lathe_Accident/


I'd hate to be the guy who finds that...


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 9, 2012)

I sold my lathe on Craigslist. I kept one titanium nail I made, that still needs fin holes drilled, but easy for a friends shop later. Also kept a few dabber stands.

It was fun, it was a hobby that cost me $0 to try, sold everything for what I paid for it accessories and all. The guy who bought the lathe is making barrels for handguns instead of titanium stuff. 

Why did I sell the lathe?

1.) Titanium Nails have plummmmmmmeted in price. You can get one delivered for $20 on eBay. Search for "Titanium Nail".

2.) A one foot section of G2 Titanium costs $38.

3.) I hate production work, and dont want to get shop orders for 500 nails.

So, bye bye!

Now all I make is glass. Link in sig.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, I got a 18m nail for 18$ shipped.... It was bound to happen.


----------



## toddzilla (May 2, 2012)

Can you get one made out of high quality ti for $20 off e-bay? Any suggestion on a good, reliable seller on ebay or else where to purchase from? thanks!


----------



## dankshizzle (May 2, 2012)

It's all grade 2 titanium. I just searched and got the cheapest. It works great. I ground the counterweight off to fit all fittings but quality is there.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 2, 2012)

Search "titanium nail" and there is tons. Adjustables are even cheap. I recently got the adjustable 18m also..





One on the left was 17.99 and the one on the right was 24.99 
I also have a highly educated v2 14mm that I paid like 80$ for when it came out. I just keep it as a collector piece now.


----------



## RawBudzski (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;ajNdLT4exps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajNdLT4exps&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dmetal%2Blathe%2Bfoo t%2Baccident%26oq%3Dmetal%2Blathe%2Bfoot%2Bacciden t%26aq%3Df%26aqi%3D%26aql%3D%26gs_l%3Dyoutube.3... 8496.9759.0.9856.5.5.0.0.0.0.51.242.5.5.0.[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 2, 2012)

gene pool cleaning.


----------



## researchkitty (May 3, 2012)

toddzilla said:


> Can you get one made out of high quality ti for $20 off e-bay? Any suggestion on a good, reliable seller on ebay or else where to purchase from? thanks!



There's a guy on eBay name is "primetix" who sells butane and titanium stuff. I bought a friend his Titanium nail in 18mm from him, $23 delivered. Side by side to the "Highly Educated" ti nail its a little more thick (takes longer to heat, too) and has a bigger cup. Since I can buy three of them for the price of one HE nail on clearance, this is where I send everyone who wants a Ti nail to get one.

HE's nails will be better machined and a little cleaner of cuts, but for thrice the price it should be, too.

eBay doesnt seem to have a problem with titanium and vapor accessories, so hopefully you'll be able to buy them from there for a long time. If the seller "primetix" doesnt have it, there's a bunch of others, and many more styles to choose from, too, all on eBay.


----------

